# Solved: export/save emails from Yahoo ... how?



## compushlep (Aug 18, 2003)

Is there a way to export emails from Yahoo? I'd like to put them all in a file or archive but short of copying each mail individually I have not been able to find how. There are quite a few I'd like to save and doing it one by one would just take too long.

TIA


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure if this is possible with yahoo - a lot of webmail allow - connect to the yahoo mail with outlookexpress and that should load all the mails onto your PC in OE - make sure to not delete emails from server set


----------



## compushlep (Aug 18, 2003)

I do have my OE setup to receive Yahoo mails but it doesn't display the saved stuff in MyFolders in Yahoo. Is there a way to do that? How?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but it doesn't display the saved stuff in MyFolders in Yahoo.


sorry dont know yahoo - so not sure how that works - however, you can set up, if you want to leave the mails on the original server or delete them after down load - at least that how it works on my gmail web account


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

The only provision Yahoo! has is a link on the lower right side of the page when an email is open. Each email would have to be saved individually by opening and then clicking *Save Message Text*.

Of course, you can just copy/paste any text as well.

Since you-all squeezed a couple more posts in while I was busy typing....here is another response to those. 

Can you move the emails from your folders to your inbox at Yahoo! and then mark them unread? (I believe Flagging them is the term Yahoo! uses). Then let OE bring them in.

sekirt


----------



## compushlep (Aug 18, 2003)

_


sekirt said:



The only provision Yahoo! has is a link on the lower right side of the page when an email is open. Each email would have to be saved individually by opening and then clicking *Save Message Text*.

Of course, you can just copy/paste any text as well.

Click to expand...

_Yes, that works but given I have hundreds to save it's cumbersome ... aarrrgghh!! shoulda done it sooner!! 

_


sekirt said:



Can you move the emails from your folders to your inbox at Yahoo! and then mark them unread? (I believe Flagging them is the term Yahoo! uses). Then let OE bring them in.

sekirt

Click to expand...

_ This just may be the ticket, faster than saving text ... I'll try it first chance and report back. :up:

Thanks


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

You probably already thought of this but in case you didn't. I believe you can use "select all" and at least move/mark unread a page at a time.

sekirt


----------



## compushlep (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes, just tried it and _can_ move a page at a time. Only thing I need now is to find how to read .dbx files saved with OE and I'm set (think I saw a thread on that earlier).

Thanks for your speedy help! :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/


----------



## compushlep (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Etaf


----------

